# Very Confused



## not_so_great (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been married to my husband for almost 6 years. We have a 14 month old baby. I got married when I was only 17 years old. I know I want a divorce, but I don't know if it's the right thing to do or maybe I'm just going through a phase. I love him because he's my best friend and father of my baby, but other than that I don't care for him. We never spend any time together. He ignores my baby and me. I have been the one taking care of my son since day one. I almost left before, but didn't for some crazy reason. He holds me back. He doesn't want me to be more than a mom to our baby and wife to him. I have goals and dreams. We have been through so much together and struggled a lot. He can be so cruel to me. He is emotionally abusive and at times I think physically abusive, but some how it's always my fault. He says it's my fault for yelling at him. I don't know. I just want to be happy and I want my baby to have a good example of what a man is. I feel so guilty. please give me some advice.


----------

